# which blade



## AMK (Oct 9, 2007)

iam going to be cutting some laminate 8x4 sheets on my 10" table
saw, what i need help with is which blade should i use to cut these
double sided laminate boards and where could i get them from so that 
they would post them to ireland. please help me first big project 

:smile: :smile:


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Is it actuale High pressure laminate or melamine? I'd probably go with a Plywood blade 200 teeth or so


----------



## jemmy (Aug 17, 2007)

AMK said:


> iam going to be cutting some laminate 8x4 sheets on my 10" table
> saw, what i need help with is which blade should i use to cut these
> double sided laminate boards and where could i get them from so that
> they would post them to ireland. please help me first big project
> ...


hi there AMK, i to live in IRELAND when i need blades i look them up in EBAY and they post, i get them from USA on ebay all the time. Jemmy.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

*blade*

I have had extremely good results cutting laminated ply with a Freud 80 tooth blade. Look them up on the web and look for the blade which is recommended for laminate cutting.
mark

http://markmeyerwoodworking.com


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

There are "laminate" and "melamine" cutting blades advertised. Basically the best ones will be an 80 tooth, 6-10 deg neg hook, and I've used a tripple chip and a ATB, with comparable results. If I were to pick one to cut both it would be a TCG.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Just about any blade will work, but there are a couple of blades designed specifically for your task. 

If you want the cleanest possible cut, a high tooth count blade with a Hi-ATB grind like the Freud LU80, Infinity Ultra, or Forrest Duraline is the ticket....CMT, Ridge Carbide, Amana and others also make them. It's worth noting that the sharp tips from this grind will dull a bit faster than some, but they do offer the cleanest cut in the short term. "Short term" can still be quite a while for a hobbyist...maybe even a couple of years depending on use. 

If you're going to be cutting alot of sheets, a triple chip grind (TCG) is more durable. The cut should still be pretty good and will hold an edge longer than any other grind. Freud LU82, LU97, or LU98 are good examples of a suitable TCG. 

If you're already got a decent general purpose blade such as a 40T Forrest WWII or a good 60 to 80T crosscut blade, you may find that the cut is suitable with what you've got. You can reduce chipping by using painters tape on the exit side, or by scoring the exit side with a shallow cut prior to cutting all the way through. 

HTH, 
Scott


----------

